# 2003 Dry, Wet, And Nymph Swap Feedback



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

OK, 

Good lord willing and the creek don't rise: The fly swaps will all be shipped in the morning. In the future guys, remember to put your name, the name of the fly and the swap that you are in on the container. A return address would probably be helpful too. It's been a little tough getting through this and hopefully I did it with few if any errors. If you've found and error that was my doing, just let me know and i'll make good on it somehow. We only had one set of flys that didn't arrive and with respect to that, you'll find your container to be short accordingly. It's been fun, we'll do it again! 




Lets hear some feedback on these swaps! 



Toddfather


----------



## jfink (Nov 19, 2002)

I thought your swaps were very well organized and updates were always there. Can't wait for the flies and the trout thanks again Great job!!


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

You do good work Mr. Todd


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Whoa guys! 


I meant feedback on the fly's when you get them. Lets communicate a little on the success of the entries and whatnot



Toddfather


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Shazam! All three swaps are shipped! Look for them in the mail, some of them as early as tomorrow (sat) but likely all of them on monday unless your postman is a wine-0! 



Toddfather


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Just went out and checked the mail and found a pretty nice box of flies inside. I must say, I am damn pleased with what I recieved. A hand full of some very well-tied nymphs. I'm looking at them right now and I see four that will be making the trip with me to the PM next weekend for some steelhead fishing. The sparrow from gunrod, the wooly worm from RSGS, and both stonefly nymphs from Riverboy and quix20. The rest I'm saving for trout season, and they will be catching fish for me on the upper Manistee, the Ausable, the PM and several others I hope. I'll keep you guys posted with results when I use them, but they all look like winners. Thanks to all you guys, and especially TODDFATHER for running the show. Great job.

Al


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Recieved flys from all three swaps today.
If it was nicer out I would put the fly rod in the truck and head up to the river.


Thanks 
OSD.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

I received my box of flies yesterday. When I opened it up I felt like a kid on Christmas morning. Sat down at the kitchen table with my wife and she would take one out of the box look at it and pass it to me. I am very happy with all the flies. Very nicely tied, high quality flies here. My wife really thought they were cool too. She said "Those fly swaps are really the way to go".

Can't wait to use them although they are so nice that I almost feel guilty using any. Well, I guess not that guilty

Good job everyone and thanks Toddfather for organizing these 3 swaps and keeping everyone well informed. Look forward to more swaps in the future.

John


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

Gimme Gimme Gimme, I can't wait!!!

Jason


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I haven't felt like this since I mailed in cereal box tops to get an authentic baking soda driven scuba diver back in the '50's! The postman came with 12 fantastic wet flys today. Like jnpcook, I got everything else done and then opened them up to be shocked and awed! You guys tie with the best of them! 
This was my first fly swap and because of how good it turned out I guarantee it won't be the last. 
Thanks, Toddfather for setting this up and thanks to everyone else for the neat flys. Good job!


----------



## jfink (Nov 19, 2002)

Got mine in the mail and all I have to say is WOW what a selection. Now all I need to do is figure out what they all are and how they were tied. Thanks everyone these also won't be my last swaps.


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

all i can say is WOW!!

now like someone stated prior to this post, if i can just figure out how to tie these i will have new flies to play with.


great job guys, and thanks toddfather for getting everything together for this. cant wait till the next one!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Mine also came today. Can't wait to get out and use 'em! 

Todd,

Looks like you had to add extra postage to one of mine. Sorry, I really thought those zonkers would be heavier than everything else. I'll make it up to you on a future swap.

Mike


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

No problem on the postage, I expected to have to make little adjustments here and there! 



Hey Guys, Keep your eyes peeled for the up-comming FLY SCRAMBLE...................It's not a normal Swap! It's a SCRAMBLE, and the details will be comming soon! No tying involved! You're going to send in old but use-able fly's. We're going to divide em up and ship em out! Great way to expand your selection, and a very fast turn around! 




Toddfather


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Got my dries today. Lots of good ones.Who ever tied that blue wing olive that is superb what is the body made from ??


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

I got mine today also(dries and wets), very nice! I can't wait to really check'em out good under the light when I get home from work tonight. I really like that trout ore'duerves(sp?) fly!


Thanks for running the swaps I couldn't imagine running three of them like that. I owe you on the postage too and i'll make it up on the next swap.


----------



## SteelFisher (Aug 29, 2002)

BWO dry fly body is a turkey biot. Tie it one way and it creates segmentation, tie it the other it is smooth. I tied whatever way they started, so there was a mixed bag. Haven't picked mine up yet. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

Got the nymphs today, man do they look great. 

What color were these sparrow things? If its the olive one, man is that a good looking fly. I'm impressed with it, whats the body made out of? It would definately put a hurt on the steelies here in the fall

Thanks

Jason


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

lets have everyone post their recipies to help some of the questions.

mine was the fuzzy stonefly nymph

hook- dai riki 700 B size 10
tail -goose biots
abdomen- black furry foam
ribbing- (optional) black micro tubing or larva lace
wingcase- black or mottled oak thin skin (or turkey tail)
thorax- black furry foam
eyes-black med. bead chain
legs- (optional) grizzly hen saddle tied sparsely

this is actually quite simple to tie.

tie in the biots first. then tie the microtubing in. tie in the furry foam and bring the thread forward to about mid hook. wrap foam foward making sure the furry side is out. tie off at mid point. spiral ribbing material foward and tie off at mid hook.

tie in wingcase material, then tie in eyes near front of hook leaving room to finish fly. (i tie in the wingcase first because it makes it easier to secure the eyes with something bulkier under it). tie in hackle by tip, then tie in furry foam. wrap furry foam foward, trying to get in front of the eyes with it. palmer the hen saddle foward for 2 or 3 wraps. just enough to give the hint of legs, but not to many legs. pull the wingcase material foward and tie off. whip finish, or whichever you prefer and you have yourself a fuzzy stone!

i like the furry foam, because it is soft. they are less likely to spit it out compared to some of the other foams out there. dont worry though, furry foam will absorb the water, and will sink because it is not a closed cell foam


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

Quix20,

very nice stonefly, don't fish them too much in ohio, but I think i like your better than the toned down ones.

Mine was the 

White Caddis Larva
Hook: Mustad 37160 size 14 (allthough it is awfull large?)
ultra white chenile
Head of ostrich herl
Underwrap: 6-8 turns of .02 lead.

Jason


----------

